# ATV Bow Grip



## incoming (Jan 28, 2008)

Hey. I have about 2 1/2 to 3 miles to drive to my bowhunting spots. So I figured it will be easier on gas to just the take the four wheeler to the spots. Has anyone ever tried this bow holder for the four wheeler.

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ ... ISO-8859-1


----------



## wish2hunt (Apr 3, 2009)

i was going to put one of those on my quad too. I am just worried that the jarring that incurs during the ride will tweek/jar/loosen something a little bit. Right now i lay it on the rear rack bag (really soft) and just bungie it down to that. So far...that seems to work for me. If you get one, let us know how it turns out.


----------

